

Where the Creative Class Earns the Most - wyclif
http://www.theatlanticcities.com/jobs-and-economy/2012/07/where-creative-class-earns-most/2234/

======
wmblaettler
It would be nice if the wages were standardized against cost of living. This
would show where the wage truly equates to higher compensation.

